# pb : suprétion de l'application "préférences"



## smileyman (14 Mars 2010)

bonjour,
l'autre jour j'ai supprimé accidentellement les le dossier "utilitaire" dans "application" et donc par conséquent les "préférences système" et "utilitaire de disque". 
Y aurait-t-il une solution pour les re-avoir svp ?!!
merci d'avance je sais pas quoi faire.


----------



## Sly54 (14 Mars 2010)

Le sortir de la corbeille 

Le côté "accidentel" de la suppression du dossier Utilitaires me laisse dubitatif parce que tu as dû entrer un mdp admin quand même ! Ca devrait t'interpeler ?


----------



## Madalvée (14 Mars 2010)

"suprétion" : on me l'avait jamais faite encore celle-là


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2010)

et sinon 
une bonne reinstall  option Archives + install 
et voilà


----------



## Flibust007 (14 Mars 2010)

Pascal, ta suggestion est risquée avec cet ami.
Il va flinguer tout le contenu de son Hdd.
Il pilote sa machine avec son doigt de pied gauche.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2010)

je connais un handicapé moteur qui utilise ses pieds sur son ordi
et il se débrouille très bien
( il est même hyper rapide, siderant de dexterité)

quant à rater une reinstall avec archive
faut vraiment le vouloir...


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> quant à rater une reinstall avec archive
> faut vraiment le vouloir...



comme écrire *suprétion*, faut le vouloir...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> comme écrire *suprétion*, faut le vouloir...


mon impression est que c'est encore autre chose
c'est surtout
-de la paresse
( l'argument évoqué souvent de _nul en orthographe_ ne tient plus la route car des correcteurs existent et marchent assez bien)
-et la tendance croissante au phonétique perso, la plaie du web


----------



## noz (15 Mars 2010)

J'avoue que sur la première lecture du titre du fil, j'ai carrément séché. J'ai pensé à supplétion, mais je ne voyais pas vraiment le rapport, et j'ai mis quelques secondes à comprendre. C'est en lisant à haute voix que j'ai capté. C'est rude mes amis. :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (15 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> comme écrire *suprétion*, faut le vouloir...



Si c'est pas une belle entrée en matière ça pour un 1er message :rateau:
Et le garçon serait encore capable de s'énerver en plus


----------



## smileyman (16 Mars 2010)

dsl. je me corrige : "suppression" voila. ça vous va ? (je sais jamais écrire ce mot)

pour sly54 :
le vrai problème est que j'ai vidé la corbeille. Je me suis apperçu que après que "préférence" ne marchait plus.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mars 2010)

il n'y a pas de probleme en fait

ue reinstall avec archives
et voilà


----------



## smileyman (17 Mars 2010)

pour la reinstall il faut le cd non ?


----------



## alaincha (17 Mars 2010)

Il reste quand même la question de *Sly54* et du mot de passe Admin qui n'a pas eu de réponse.

On ne met pas le dossier "Applications->Utilitaires" à la corbeille sans donner un mot de passe Administrateur.

Donc c'est une démarche volontaire.

Ça ne ressemble pas à un accident.


----------



## Sly54 (17 Mars 2010)

smileyman a dit:


> pour la reinstall il faut le cd non ?


Oui, c'est mieux.




alaincha a dit:


> Donc c'est une démarche volontaire.
> Ça ne ressemble pas à un accident.


Thank you


----------



## smileyman (18 Mars 2010)

je ne sais pas il n'a pas demander de mdp. sinon j'aurais remarquer que je l'avais supprimé.

autre truc cé que j'ai pas le cd, donc si qqun a une solution pour effectuer la reinstallation sans cd je veux bien merci.


----------



## alaincha (18 Mars 2010)

smileyman a dit:


> autre truc cé que j'ai pas le cd



Il est assez rare d'égarer les CDs d'installation d'un matériel aussi coûteux qu'un Mac.

Les CDs ne sont-ils pas tombés du camion en même temps que l'ordinateur ?

C'est juste une question que je me pose.


----------



## smileyman (18 Mars 2010)

en fait je l'ai pas perdu, c'est que l'ordi était à l'entreprise ou mon père travaillait.
ils ont accepter de lui laisser quand il est parti, mais il avait pas cd.


----------



## alaincha (18 Mars 2010)

smileyman a dit:


> en fait je l'ai pas perdu, c'est que l'ordi était à l'entreprise ou mon père travaillait.



Et tu as effacé le dossier Applications->Utilitaires de ce Mac ?

Par inadvertance et sans fournir de mot de passe ?

Je suis désolé, mais je ne te crois pas.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Mars 2010)

Direction eBay (ou autre) pour acheter pas cher les DVD d'install de Tiger (DVD noirs).


----------



## smileyman (18 Mars 2010)

pour alaincha :
c'est à dire tu ne me croit pas ?
tu veux que je te dise (si tu préfère) que j'ai fait exprès de supprimer le dossier ?
d'accord : bon ok j'ai fait exprès de supprimer le doss...  
non mais attends cé nimporte quoi !


----------



## smileyman (19 Mars 2010)

alaincha a dit:


> Et tu as effacé le dossier Applications->Utilitaires de ce Mac ?
> 
> Par inadvertance et sans fournir de mot de passe ?
> 
> Je suis désolé, mais je ne te crois pas.



ne me crois pas si tu veux, mais je pense que j'ai du suprimmer le dossier en voulant effacer une autre application. je les ai peut-être sélectionnés sans faire attention.


----------

